# Heavyocity Symphonic Destruction | Livestream Replay



## Simeon (Oct 12, 2021)

This was another amazing livestream. When you first start into it, you think no worries, until you realize how deep the content is going and two hours just fly by. @Heavyocity Media, has done another superb job with this library, putting its unique fingerprint throughout.
Damage 2 goes to the orchestra, is a definite understatemen, and when you actually pair Damage 2 with SD, things really start to get interesting.
I hope you enjoy the replay.


*special thanks to Heavyocity for providing me early access to Symphonic Destruction just to get an initial feel for things.


----------



## zimm83 (Oct 12, 2021)

Yeah ! Can't wait for this Destruction !!!!


----------



## Hunter123 (Oct 12, 2021)

Can't wait for the Destruction of my wallet!!


----------



## axb312 (Oct 12, 2021)

Walkthroughs etc. are disappointing. Seems overpriced for an FX/ Loop library. Was hoping for more traditional orchestral, multi dynamic/RR instruments with an epic edge.


----------



## Evans (Oct 12, 2021)

Seems like a pretty good value for the price, especially if it's something that suits a paid project. A major time-saver for some people, I bet.


----------



## axb312 (Oct 12, 2021)

Evans said:


> Seems like a pretty good value for the price, especially if it's something that suits a paid project. A major time-saver for some people, I bet.


Yes, could work for some (possibly working musicians/ composers), I agree...


----------



## Zanshin (Oct 12, 2021)

axb312 said:


> Walkthroughs etc. are disappointing. Seems overpriced for an FX/ Loop library. Was hoping for more traditional orchestral, multi dynamic/RR instruments with an epic edge.


That’s what Novo, Vento, Forzo are. Although I would never buy them for the traditional parts alone - the hybrid stuff is worth the price of admission.


----------



## zimm83 (Oct 13, 2021)

THis is the BEST walkthrough of Symphonic Destruction. Heavyocity has made a masterpiece.
You are so brillant making walkthroughs. Many thanks !


----------



## Simeon (Oct 15, 2021)

Here is an edited version of the live stream to help tidy things up a bit.
I also have index markers in this video as well as in the full live stream replay above.
Enjoy,


----------



## Double Helix (Oct 16, 2021)

Between your and Cory's play-throughs, Symphonic Destruction is becoming increasingly difficult to resist.


----------



## ControlCentral (Oct 30, 2021)

Enjoyed the walkthrough and your enthusiasm is contagious. I'm disappointed that the 'verb seems completely baked-in though. Isn't there a mic mix page or something where you can dial back that hall?


----------

